# Seaside Hotel, South Wales, Jan & Feb 2016



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 22, 2016)

This is a collection of photos from two visits - the first alone, then a second with Jon6D. It really is a beautiful big old hotel (built around 1874) in the coastal location of Porthcawl in South Wales. Since it's closure at the end of 2013 there has been talk of converting it into 59 apartments with a swimming pool and day nursery - but no sign of this happening as yet. In the last few weeks there does appear to be a van patrolling the area, which is pretty good as it would be a terrible shame to see this place ruined as so many other grand places we all visit.

HISTORY
No less a figure than Florence Nightingale was involved in the genesis of the Rest Convalescence Home. Begun in 1862, the Rest's first incarnation was in a row of cottages run by Dr James Lewis. It catered for sick and injured miners, ironworkers, quarrymen and their families. The demand was so great that Dr Lewis put out an appeal to industrial magnates, landowners, miners and the public for donations to create a purpose-built home. CRM Talbot of Margam donated the land in Rest Bay. An ambitious original plan had to be scaled down for lack of funds, and the building work began in 1874, with the first patients admitted in 1878. It was men only at first, but from 1893 women were allowed, and children from 1901. During the two world wars, the Rest was used as a war hospital. After which, 45 staff look after between 150-200 guests in the 90-bedroom facility. 
(taken from BBC News 15 November 2011)





















































































Dedication to photography and Derelict Places all rolled into one pic 

































I'm sure this bloody thing has been following me for months, waiting in different locations to jump out at me as I enter a room! Idiot!!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2016)

That's a big place rod.and virtually untouched..another great post from you ☺


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 22, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a big place rod.and virtually untouched..another great post from you ☺



Thank you Mikey, appreciate that and glad you enjoyed


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome stuff Rod, great post and pics, especially the one of me on my back haha I'll have you


----------



## smiler (Feb 22, 2016)

Cracking report and pics Rod, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2016)

I do like this place, cheers.


----------



## tazong (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow that looks a fantastic explore - really nice photos - thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 22, 2016)

Very enjoyable, definitely the best of The Rest!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2016)

Blimey that place looks huge! Love the gothic arched doors. 
Brilliant set of photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2016)

Brilliant report and images.Loved the sign warning scooter users I think someone must have been speeding!!


----------



## Rubex (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh this place is great. Love the pigeon at the end


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 23, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Brilliant report and images.Loved the sign warning scooter users I think someone must have been speeding!!



Yes, that made me laugh too!  Thanks for the comment, glad you enjoyed


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 23, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Oh this place is great. Love the pigeon at the end



That pigeon is my tormentor , it's almost given me a heat attack during so many explores!! Thanks for the comment


----------



## Potter (Feb 24, 2016)

That really is fantastic. They've even left the eggs behind! You can certainly picture it being a hospital.


----------



## Lavino (Feb 24, 2016)

Exellent report there lads hope you had fun


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 25, 2016)

Love South Wales & places like this - great pictures


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2016)

Great set. Hope they manage to save this place. ..


----------



## degenerate (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks lovely Rod. After seeing the pigeon I thought of you and Jon as Dick Dastardly and Muttley trying to stop the pigeon which entertained more than it probably should have!


----------

